# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Bosnian, Croatian, Serbian  Accent

## nicola

Hi to everyone! I'm Nicola from Italy and I'm interested in Slavic languages, especially Russian and Srpski.
I'm at the beginning of my study. Can anyone help me with accent?
For example in the word *govorite*, where does the accent fall?
Thanks in advance.[/b]

----------


## Galathilien

Well, it all depends. If you wont to order some people to speak , then the accent is govOrite! (this noun is plurat btw). Otherwise it's gOvorite.... lol I hope you understood this...    ::

----------


## JJ

Interesting. In russian in both cases it is "govorIte".

----------


## Vlacko

Yes but in Serbian there is a rule whichs says that no accent can be put on the last syllable.

----------

Thanks for the answer. I think I've understood. So the accent problem in Serbian is more difficult than I thought. Are there any fixed rules?

----------


## nicola

The message was mine! unfortunately I wasn't logged in! Sorry!  ::

----------


## Vlacko

Very small amount of people know how to put accent in Serbia. But it's not important very much, and as for the rules this is I think the only rule for accent.

----------


## Galathilien

Yes, i agree with Vlacko... There are no specific rules for accents, but you'll learn it in time, by listening...

----------

The accent is on the first syllable. 
In fact, in Serbian the accent is almost always on the first syllable, except with words with more than 3 syllables, in which case the accent is on the third last syllable. This is how it is most of the time, there are some exceptions but they are rare.

----------


## nicola

Thanks to Vlacko, Galathilien and Marko for your explanations!
I hope to hear you soon on new topics!

----------

